# 3/25 Different lookin reds



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

The spring low tides the past few days have been making the reds pretty easy to find. Not to mention the water temps are skyrocketing and gettin em nice and aggressive. We decided to wake up with the sun this morning (not easy:beer: ) and get on it before the wind did. It was a little slow at first although i did pick up the first keeper size flounder of the year but barely. 










Waited for the tide to switch and get the water movin and it was on. Picked up a dozen or so slot reds between the two of us, all 23-27+" today, no rats. My first red of the day had somethin wrong with his mouth though..










Didn't really seem to be slowin him down too much, maybe someday i'll catch his ugly face again. But enough with the ugly, got some healthy multispotters too including a 27-spotter.



















We got our fix and the wind was startin to kick so it was back to bed. Not a bad 3 hours on the water.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sweet, nice looking fish, well most of em....LOL


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*nice catchin*

I guess thats the fish version of a cleft palet

So, how deep is that water there?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

flounder came a little deeper, 6-8' of water. reds were sittin on the edge of a shallow flat where it went from 1-2' down to 3-4' at low tide.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

awesome, im hoping to hit saltwater soon, i cant wait till i get some time to come up there n catch some reds


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*Hey UNC*

what combo are you throwing there? The one with the redfish decal on it? And the reel. I am shopping now for two more in shore rod and reels. I am going to pick up two 7' M to MH rods.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

*Big Worm,*

That rod's a tsunami. It's a good rod for that price range, and it takes a beating. Only thing i didn't like about it was the hook holder thing they put on their rods, sometimes the line would get caught up in it on a fast retrieve. I figured it would end up costing me a fish eventually so i decided to cut it off and put the normal kind on there. Had a redfish decal slapped on there since the tsunami logo got wrapped over. The reel is a quantum cabo 30.

How much you lookin to drop? There's so many nice inshore rods in the $100-120 range, makes it tough.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

good stuff!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

when in comes to inshore rods I still believe in BPS rods. Those XPS rods are pretty good qaulity for the price. You are right about the amount of rods out there in the 100-150 range. I have some bass pro points I am going to use, some on putting a livewell in my flats boat and some on a couple new boat rods.

I of course would love St Croix's or Lami's  I am lucky enough to have one custom lami inshore boat rod now


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Regarding the "Ugly" fish..That is what happens to a fish when he breaks off with a circle hook in its mouth.As the hook rusts away,Infection sets in ad scaring occurs..This most likely happened to the fish last season,from the looks of the wound..It seems like the connective tissue between the lower jaw and upper jaw (right where a circle hook catches) became injured and infected..ultimmatly separating.

Nice half day on the water though! :fishing:


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*27 spotter!*

Man, that's gotta be a record.


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Spots & flats*

That was some day on the water:fishing: hope to have one that soon.


----------

